# How To Run A Company Into The Ground - Dilbert-like corporate parody - Now Free



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

(promo text)
Yes, you did read well. This book is about running companies into the ground, and contains worlds best practices and foolproof strategies to make sure that a company you work for would never be successful at anything else but going bankrupt.

Have you ever wondered why there are so many overpaid but completely incompetent people in high management positions?
Did you ever shake your head in disbelief because of your manager's destructive decisions?
Have you ever looked in awe as a market leaders waste their immaculate reputation in just few years?

Search no more! The secret is out, 'their' manual is revealed to the public and available for all to learn from. How to run a company into the ground was a secret kept for decades from common people. Now you, your kids or even your dog can profit from it by starting a wrecker career on your own.

Take a dive into some of the most precious advice available to man on how to ruin your company's future.
Learn how to bury even biggest companies with 100% foolproof advice. And all of that without ever landing behind bars or getting any of the blame!

Learn to be a *Master Of Failure*! Become a MOFo history will be proud of and compete with endless armies of MOFos playing your favorite game - running companies into the ground!
(/promo text)

I hope you will like my latest book, compiled from the experiences I have been going through with various companies over the past 15 years of my career. Yes, this book is meant as a joke but has roots in the reality. All of my test readers gave me the same comment: "If it was not this funny I would be crying from sorrow since you described how things really are (in most but not all) companies".

Also what my plan is to keep collecting feedback from the readers and to keep adding new "tips" on how to ruin companies. So this book will never be finished and having it on kindle only gives me the opportunity to update it at any time.

Enjoy!

Update: I have made it free for everyone Enjoy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you ever worked for a corporation? You will finally get why are all things so messed up in most of those! Masters Of Failure are everywhere! Join their ranks, learn how to wreck companies (or at least have a few good laughs while reading my book)


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope you will not take my advice, from this book, seriously. There are too many who already do Happy reading.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Where there is a will there is a way to make your success go away. Find out how


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

To steal money from a company is easy, but to wreck it without anyone knowing who did it takes skill. With bulletproof advice from my book no one will ever be able to tell that it was you who messed it all up.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for great feedback. Extra chapters coming soon.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

This looks totally funny. I love this kind of humor.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Tracy Falbe said:


> This looks totally funny. I love this kind of humor.


Thanks Tracy. But you know what they say, in every joke there is a grain of truth. And this is the effect I wanted to achieve, get people to look for similarities in their office lives. I have written every chapter relating to something that has happened in my career. And all of my readers so far are coming back with examples that can directly relate to what I wrote about.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

New chapters planned as fun in the office never stops


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

I have made it free as my goal is that it is read by as many people as possible. Enjoy the read and don't forget to leave a comment (I'm very keen on knowing your thoughts as I will have few more books on similar topics ready in the future).


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Still free. A short and funny read about what most of us are going through in corporate world. I would appreciate comments on Amazon, or even PMs here if you would like to share your opinion with me.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Free for a while longer.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Top 30 in kindle free short reads in humor section. Thanks Still available for free, enjoy the read.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Still in the top 30, it was even in the top 10 for a while. And still free.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Still free. Please leave a comment if you read it, I will appreciate it very much.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Enjoy the read.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Comments welcome, thanks.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Still free, large number of downloads but no comments. Leave a comment if you like it please.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the positive reviews. Still free. Working on illustrations to each chapter and printed version is on the way.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

New chapters planned. Still free.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Free. Appreciate feedback.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

Many thanks for the feedback on amazon. Much appreciated to all who contributed. Still free.


----------

